# Sherman 1168 backhoe



## Gunbooks (May 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone.... I'm new to this forum, but can see this is a "good" thing. I've read through a few of the other sections, and hope I can be a useful member. In the mean time, I'd like to pose a question, for anyone with knowledge of a 1964 Ford 4000 industrial with a Sherman 1168 backhoe. My question is this...I've seen every other model of Sherman backhoe manual on the Internet except the model 1168.... am I missing something? Is the 1168 actually an F9 or other model in disguise, and therefore if a guy wants a manual he could use one for another model?

Any info will be greatly appreciated.

Bruce Rukstales
www.gunshowbooks.com

"The Liberties of the American people were dependent upon the ballot-box, the jury box, and the cartridge box." 
---Frederick Douglass---


----------

